# Happy New Year



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Would like to wish everyone on TC a Happy New Year.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A guid new year to ane an' a' 
An' mony may ye see, 
An' during a' the years to come, 
O happy may ye be. 
An' may ye ne'er hae cause to mourn, 
To sigh or shed a tear; 
To ane an'a baith great an' sma' 
A hearty guid New year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy New Year to all, with a lot of wonderful music!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Judith said:


> Would like to wish everyone on TC a Happy New Year.


I would do the same, but local custom dictates that we don't wish Happy New Year until the new year has arrived. That said, I call on local custom to wish you a Happy End-of-the-old-year. :wave:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes!!

Happy New Year to all my Talk Classical friends!!

Here's to a healthy, wonderful 2017!!! :tiphat:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Happy New Year to all my Talk Classical friends!!
> 
> Here's to a healthy, wonderful 2017!!! :tiphat:


Thanks for the warm wishes! I, too, would like to wish everybody on TC a Happy New Year. Best wishes for many happy listening experiences in 2017.

I look forward to a music-filled year! Thanks to suggestions and recommendations from my fellow TC members, I have many listening projects planned for 2017. I'm grateful to all of you for enhancing my musical life.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Sharing with all of you a Czech New Year's wish: "For the New Year lots of luck, health (and..... money,money,money)"


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Best wishes to everyone for the upcoming New Year. 2016 has been good to me, and 2017 looks to be even better. 

Kh


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As the new year approaches (here at least)
Let me give you three things:
Transform your body
Calm your mind
Put yourself outside your comfort zone

If you do? you will
Expand your assumptions
Ask, what you really want?
Overcome your fear of rejection


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Best wishes to you all for a happy and peaceful 2017


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Another year wiser, another year of musical enjoyment!

Happy New Year, cheers!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

The year will only be as good as we make it. That is what I keep telling myself at least.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SarahNorthman said:


> The year will only be as good as we make it.


That's what I'm afraid of! Of course, I live in Donaldland.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

starthrower said:


> That's what I'm afraid of! Of course, I live in Donaldland.


I do as well, but I am trying to remain positive even if he is a worthless pisspot.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy newyear to you all !


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone!

For my own part, so far so good--only a couple resolutions broken.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy New Year! S Novim Godom!

2017 is going to be a really hard year, no doubt about it. War and rumors of war aren't going away any time soon. I can only pray that things will not be as bad as they could be.

My New Years resolution: live a life of doing things that no self-empowered, self-reliant person could possibly do in their own strength. That would include: loving the unlovable, forgiving the unforgivable, and touching the intangible. Because I'm tired of the 1st-person narrative. I wanna live the life already set out for me, to bow to my Lord even when it hurts. This is the only story I want to be in. Not my story. His story.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Happy New Year! S Novim Godom!
> 
> 2017 is going to be a really hard year, no doubt about it. War and rumors of war aren't going away any time soon. I can only pray that things will not be as bad as they could be.
> 
> My New Years resolution: live a life of doing things that no self-empowered, self-reliant person could possibly do in their own strength. That would include: loving the unlovable, forgiving the unforgivable, and touching the intangible. Because I'm tired of the 1st-person narrative. I wanna live the life already set out for me, to bow to my Lord even when it hurts. This is the only story I want to be in. Not my story. His story.


Like your comment! You have a great attitude.

Real change start within yourself, you do not depend on others to change. If everyone start change like Huilunsoittaja, the world will be a better place. Classical music will be sweeter and more enjoyable and history will be different!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

pcnog11 said:


> Like your comment! You have a great attitude.
> 
> Real change start *within yourself, you do not depend on others to change.* If everyone start change like Huilunsoittaja, the world will be a better place. Classical music will be sweeter and more enjoyable and history will be different!


LOL well.... that's exactly my point. The whole world _already _looks _both _to themselves or other imperfect humans to achieve these resolutions of change... and this is where we've ended up, in the world we are today. No, that's is _not _the solution. I _do _depend on another to change. Yes, an _Other_. Because there is no change otherwise.  Still, I will avoid religious controversy for the sake of my fellow brethren on this site who are troubled by it. If you are curious, just ask me as a private message.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy New Year to everyone at TC.

As we Scots say:


Here's tae us;
Wha's like us?
Gey few,
an' they're a' deid!

Which is perhaps not inapposite on a Classical Music forum!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My New Years resolution: live a life of doing things that no self-empowered, self-reliant person could possibly do in their own strength. That would include: loving the unlovable, forgiving the unforgivable, and touching the intangible. Because I'm tired of the 1st-person narrative. I wanna live the life already set out for me, to bow to my Lord even when it hurts. This is the only story I want to be in. Not my story. His story.


As long as you can distinguish the voice of the Lord from the voices of humans (pastors, preachers etc) who enjoy exercising control over others' minds a little too much, all will be well.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry to be so late with New Year greetings, but we spent all day yesterday into the evening out partying.

First stop: a family of good friends in which dad was from Ireland hosting a yearly Irish equivalent of a hootenanny and potluck; 50+/- persons crammed into a large living room playing boisterous Celtic tunes on fiddle, dulcimer, accordion, bongo drums (not really ) and whatever else makes Irish happy sounds. This continues almost non-stop all day, along with grazing at the buffet table (we contributed scones) and meeting up with mutual friends and making new acquaintances. Moderate drinking involved.

Party deux: from there, we proceeded to the home of another couple, a Swiss man and American wife, who also hold a New Year bash, less music but a bunch of people we see seldom and have the yearly opportunity to catch up. Our hosts always put up a big spread at which I overeat. Moderate drinking involved. With rare exceptions, this has been the model of our New Years Day for decades.

So, *Happy New Year* to each and every person on Talk Classical. At this time of the year, I am everyone's friend :kiss::cheers: . We'll see about the rest of the year later .


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

znapschatz said:


> Sorry to be so late with New Year greetings, but we spent all day yesterday into the evening out partying.
> 
> First stop: a family of good friends in which dad was from Ireland hosting a yearly Irish equivalent of a hootenanny and potluck; 50+/- persons crammed into a large living room playing boisterous Celtic tunes on fiddle, dulcimer, accordion, bongo drums (not really ) and whatever else makes Irish happy sounds. This continues almost non-stop all day, along with grazing at the buffet table (we contributed scones) and meeting up with mutual friends and making new acquaintances. Moderate drinking involved.
> 
> ...


Very diplomatic. Happy New Year!!! :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Happy New Year to everyone at TC.
> 
> As we Scots say:
> 
> ...


??? My great Uncle Dave was from Scotland. Apparently he spoke English, but nobody could tell!


----------

